# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Minag promueve guano fosfatado natural como nueva alternativa de fertilización agrícola

## Bruno Cillóniz

Se cuenta con 400,000 toneladas métricas de abono orgánico proveniente de la isla Lobos de Tierra.  *Ferreñafe, oct. 22 (ANDINA).* El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag), a través de AgroRural, presentó el abono orgánico denominado guano fosfatado natural como una nueva alternativa de fertilización agrícola en viveros de alta tecnología en la provincia de Ferreñafe, en Lambayeque.  
El fertilizante será puesto a la venta en quintales de 50 kilos al precio oferta de 40 nuevos soles. También tendrá presentaciones de uno, dos y cinco kilogramos para ser utilizados en los biohuertos familiares y escolares que promueve AgroRural. 
Rodolfo Beltrán Bravo, director ejecutivo de AgroRural, informó que actualmente el Minag dispone de una reserva de 400,000 toneladas métricas de abono orgánico proveniente de la isla Lobos de Tierra. 
Detalló que este fertilizante natural empezará a ser ofertado a todos los agricultores del país, prioritariamente a los pequeños productores agrarios. Se espera que este abono reemplace al principal fertilizante sintético como es la urea. 
Por los ricos nutrientes que contiene, el guano fosfatado natural ayuda a mejorar la textura y estructura del suelo, contribuye a obtener plantas vigorosas que le permiten ser tolerantes a diversas plagas como la mosca blanca, pulgones, heliotis, entre otras. 
Durante la presentación de hoy el primer comprador de guano fosfatado natural fue la Junta de Usuarios del Distrito de Riego Chancay  Lambayeque, la cual se ha comprometido en distribuir esta nueva alternativa de fertilización entre los agricultores de las diversas comisiones de regantes. 
La venta de este guano fosfatado no se realiza desde hace más de 121 años. Tras la guerra con Chile fue utilizado en el cultivo de las haciendas. 
Asimismo, se exportó por contener nutrientes como fosforo, calcio, nitrógeno, potasio y otros elementos asimilables para cultivos agrícolas como hortalizas, frutales, ornamentales y forestales de todas las especies.Temas similares: Extracto de aji como insecticida natural Artículo: Minag: cacao peruano fue declarado Patrimonio Natural de la Nación Minag confirma hallazgo de importante yacimiento de guano en isla Lobos de Tierra MINAG promueve producción de cacao para conquistar nuevos mercados internacionales ¿Cómo la Ves?: La Nueva Agricultura Piurana

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen día y cordial saludo; excelente la propuesta; el guano es lo mejor que hay. Todos debemos de utilizar ya sea guano de vaca, pollo, conejo, cuy, cerdo; y más si es junto a los MICROORGANISMOS EFICACES EM.1, EM.COMPOST. 
Me gustaría saber la riqueza de este material, la dosificación que recomiendan, con que números contactar para llegar a terminos comerciales y experiencias que hayan tenido. 
Voy a estar en Chiclayo el Sábado 30 Oct y luego el Viernes 12 Nov tal vez pueda concertar una reunión con algún representante de Agrorural. 
Cordial saludo y éxitos con la difusión del producto. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez
Gerente Técnico Comercial
BIOFERTIL SAC - Partner BIOEM
RPM : *688847
Cel1 : 97-8116935
Cel2 : 94-7981326

----------

